# Kuat racks and their customer support feedback/reviews



## wellcraft (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi guys, I own 2 Kuat bike racks, the NV with Add On now and the Sherpa. For those of you that haven't heard from Kuat racks here is their link Products | Küat.

I don't work for Kuat, I'm just a very happy customer and I always wanted to give them a nice review because they have a GREAT/AWESOME product and an even better customer support. I'm now considering their Vagabond X cargo rack but I need to get money first to buy one .

Anyway, everything started when I was looking for a new bike rack to replace my Yakima swing daddy, I wanted a rack that I could load/unload the bike in record time and something that didn't scratch my bike frames anymore. I started with the known brands Yakima hold up and Thule T2, I also needed something that later on I could add additional bikes so this 2 racks were my options at that time. When doing a research, somehow I found Kuat racks, my first impression was "what a FU%^$* good looking bike rack is that, got to have one for my car"

I started researching them and reading a lot about them, found great reviews and honestly never found bad reviews about Kuat, so I decided to try the Sherpa first with the intensions of selling the rack in the future for their bigger and badass model, the NV. Well, I liked the Sherpa rack so much that I decided to keep it so we could use it with another car, now we don't have to swap racks. Decided to buy the NV several month ago and I just got the add on a week ago, the rack still hold all 4 bikes (2 26"rs mtbs, 1 roard bike, 1 24" mtb) rock steady, the add one is exactly the same as the rest of the rack with the cable lock and everything else.

The NV is an out of the world rack, looks amazing, gray color with orange accents, the bikes stays rock steady, has an integrated cable lock and it even has a bike stand, you can load and unload the bikes in less than 30 seconds. With the NV you can buy the Add on which add up to 2 additional bikes. Obviously you can find all the specs on their website Products | Küat . 

Now for those of you that are interested in the Sherpa, it works the same as the NV but it doesn't has all the bells and whistles as the NV and it even comes in white powder coat, but you still can load/unload bikes in less than 30 seconds and looks awesome too. They have other models like the NV Core and several other, but I only tried the NV and sherpa. 

I had to call their customer service and spoke with Peter and the guy was a pleasure to deal with, very helpful, respectful and took the necessary time to explained what I need to know about the NV add on. Then I had to contact their customer service a second time but now by email and spoke with Tom, also a great guy and it's been also a pleasure to deal with him, also very respectful and helpful, he took care of me with out any problem and resolved my claim very quick and with out any hassle, been emailing him and he response very quick. This is the reason why I finally decided to give Kuat racks and their customer service a great review, they deserved it and I really hope I can keep buying they products, hope they come up with more new cool stuff. I like their design and their product makes any trashy car looks good.

If someone is considering to buy a new rack, please consider them, you won't be disappointed. And for those that doesn't know the Kuat brand and are looking for racks, check out their web site and give them a chance Products | Küat.

Most of the time when we buy stuff, we don't think in warranty (BTW they have a lifetime no worries warranty on their racks) or anything else, just price, but when you need support you can bet they'll be there for you and they wont try to screw you, believe me I was just in that position and I couldn't be happier with their level of customer support, If you contact them they'll get back to you in just a few hours if you contact them by email, you wont have to wait for days, just hours or even minutes.

Again, I don't work for them, I'm just a very happy Kuat customer and I'm pretty sure I wont go back to the other brands, now I consider my self a Kuat lover .

If someone wants pics of any of my racks I will be more than happy to post them, or if anyone has question about how any of their racks works don't hesitate to ask.

Hope this review help fellow MTBikers in their quest when researching for bike racks.

Regards to all .


JR.


----------



## kyle_vk (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm also a fan of my Kuat (Vagabond). Clean and solid construction...rock solid with two bikes up top...and for the price theres little competition for its versatility.


----------



## cracksandracks.com (Oct 22, 2009)

Kuat has been a good brand for us too, and we have enjoyed working with them.


----------



## JDubKC (Jul 31, 2009)

Love my Sherpa. Lightest 2 bike rack available and ultra solid. I take mine off after every ride so being light but still solid was a must. +1 Kuat.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I just bought an NV. So new that I haven't even used it yet. Possibly tomorrow. Love the workstand. It should be awesome for those camping/riding weekends or events where I would otherwise haul a collapsible workstand. No need anymore.

Moving to a platform style hitch rack from a roof rack should allow my short wife to load her bike on her own, too.


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

Kuat NV is a great 2 bike rack. The moment you add in the 2 bike extension, it's crap. The extension bolts into the spot the #2 bike fits into and subsequently moves all the bikes too close together. If all 4 bikes are different sizes or different styles, ie MTB and road bike, they might fit. But if you are taking 3 buddies biking and all of you are on 29er MTBs, good luck because it isnt happening without drastic alterations, padding or damage. Yes, I've used one extensively for a season.


----------



## quote (Aug 11, 2012)

Good to know. I just sent them an e-mail to see if they have a solid solution for my Sherpa not clearing my bumped when folding it up or the pedal of the closet bike to the car striking the bumper.


----------



## Neumonic (Aug 19, 2013)

Will 2 29"s fit on the Sherpa without banging on each other?


----------



## quote (Aug 11, 2012)

Yeah, they don't move much when locked in, so it doesn't really matter how much of a tight fit it is.


----------



## Neumonic (Aug 19, 2013)

quote said:


> Yeah, they don't move much when locked in, so it doesn't really matter how much of a tight fit it is.


Thanks quote for the quick reply!


----------



## derekvh (Jan 27, 2009)

*I am highly disappointed*



wellcraft said:


> Hi guys, I own 2 Kuat bike racks, the NV with Add On now and the Sherpa. For those of you that haven't heard from Kuat racks here is their link Products | Küat.
> 
> My rack fell to pieces in the car wash and when I tried posting a picture to their facebook page they deleted the picture and banned me. I called and spoke with Jay over at Kuat, and he told me its not a warranty or manufacturer error and they were completely unhelpful. Stick with thule their racks are rock solid.


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

derekvh said:


> My rack fell to pieces in the car wash and when I tried posting a picture......................... its not a warranty or manufacturer error and they were completely unhelpful. Stick with thule their racks are rock solid.


You took it into a car wash, why would you take it into a car wash expecting it to make it through the other side and then expect it to be a warranty issue? Same thing would have happened to the Thule or any other rack.


----------



## derekvh (Jan 27, 2009)

the-one1 said:


> You took it into a car wash, why would you take it into a car wash expecting it to make it through the other side and then expect it to be a warranty issue? Same thing would have happened to the Thule or any other rack.


not true my thule went thru dozens of times.


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

derekvh said:


> wellcraft said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys, I own 2 Kuat bike racks, the NV with Add On now and the Sherpa. For those of you that haven't heard from Kuat racks here is their link Products | Küat.
> ...


----------



## drbeaker (Mar 6, 2014)

Just to add more rain to your parade: The instructions that come with your NV clearly state, do not go through a car wash with the rack on your vehicle. Congrats, you voided your warranty!


----------



## trekninja (Oct 22, 2007)

i have a sherpa and love it, no reason contact customer service yet but the way this thing is built i dont think ill have to any time soon


----------



## bighit2 (Jul 17, 2007)

derekvh said:


> wellcraft said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys, I own 2 Kuat bike racks, the NV with Add On now and the Sherpa. For those of you that haven't heard from Kuat racks here is their link Products | Küat.
> ...


----------



## Rock (Jan 13, 2004)

bighit2 said:


> derekvh said:
> 
> 
> > go to a great lbs that sells the racks. my lbs shop manager has a million dollar mouth i messed up wrenched down too hard had a break just like that. he talked his way into a free warranty replacement. i am good to go my replacement should be in as soon as i have time to stop by the shop
> ...


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)

derekvh said:


> wellcraft said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys, I own 2 Kuat bike racks, the NV with Add On now and the Sherpa. For those of you that haven't heard from Kuat racks here is their link Products | Küat.
> ...


----------



## FM (Apr 30, 2003)

7daysaweek said:


> derekvh said:
> 
> 
> > What type of carwash? Hopefully not a touchless .
> ...


----------



## Neumonic (Aug 19, 2013)

Seems pretty obvious it wasn't a touch less car wash, I am very impressed with my NV and would recommend it to anyone. Anything abused/mistreated can be broken, doesn't matter the brand name.


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)

Neumonic said:


> Seems pretty obvious it wasn't a touch less car wash, I am very impressed with my NV and would recommend it to anyone. Anything abused/mistreated can be broken, doesn't matter the brand name.


It does seem pretty obvious but it also seems crazy to me that ANY car wash would do that to a rack. I've seen some rear ended that fared better.


----------



## Tweakophyte (Sep 3, 2013)

Regardless of the type of car wash Derek brought the rack through, Kuat should not have deleted his post and banned him. That kind of censorship is poor. 

Instead, they should have kept his post and used it as an example of why the car wash is a bad idea. 

By the way, the rack looks like it's made of some kind of poured metal, which is typically subject to that kind of failure versus extruded racks that bend in a crunch. My wife backed into a rock, and our Thule rack took it like a champ. Poured metal might have just fractured. Life happens... style has it's trade-offs.

The rack seem pretty cool otherwise.


----------



## jgutz71 (May 6, 2012)

I own both a Thule and a Kuat and love them both, not sure why you'd take it through a car wash but Kuat sent me a replacement part that got damaged during shipment with no questions asked...


----------

